# Why the US is divided



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2010)

Because the Republican party has way too may idiots in it. Shut the f up yourself, Michael Steel.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/01/10/ ... index.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/11/us/po ... eb.html?hp


----------



## madbulk (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm afraid I'd have to ask you to elaborate, Nick. I only looked at the CNN link, but I'm left wondering what's got you all up in arms here.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael Steele (GOP Chairman and dickhead) is shouting that Harry Reid should resign. Reid said something in 2006 to the effect that Obama should run, and he had a chance because he's light-skinned and doesn't speak with an Ebonic accent.

The remark wasn't intended to be public, and he was absolutely right. That much is reality just as being handsome and articulate - the presentation has a lot to do with whether or not you can get elected. Lil Wayne isn't electable.

But the reason for my post is that these AH aren't doing the country any good by shrieking about nothing all the time. And it's because the Republicans suck so hard that the country is divided - they oppose absolutely everything and criticize everything the Democrats do without regard for what's for the good of the country.

Yes we all screamed at everything Bush did, but there was always a good reason. He was the most radical president we've ever had on either side. And even then you didn't get votes 100% along party lines or filibuster threats about every single thing the way we're getting them now.

The Republican party is doing its best to make sure everything fails so that they can blame it on Obama.

Chimuelo says the left/right divide is all a media-promoted diversion, and he's wrong. This is very real.


----------



## juliansader (Jan 10, 2010)

It is stupid yes, but it is also just normal, ordinary politics. 

Remember when Bill Clinton made his innocent 'fairytale' remark during the primaries and Obama's team immediately jumped at the opportunity to pull the remark out of context?



Julian


----------



## madbulk (Jan 10, 2010)

Gotta like the way you pre-deflected the first few most likely retorts, advancing things nicely  Chimuelo's not wrong unless he said, ALL, as you say he did. But that is beside the point here.

I don't know the context of Reid's comments, but I would be inclined to take them as you did. But that's how I expect intelligent people to be able to talk about race, as opposed to not referring to race at all, ever. I'm learning not to expect this. And I'm not sure where the greater good lies really.

Is it possible that Steele doesn't see it that way, but in a more damning context? Could that be even remotely credible?
And I ask because if so, then I'd have to concede to him that a republican would catch hell for similar? 
And if not, then it's just politics -- particularly galling at this early point in a presidency and in a tough economy, etc.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2010)

"Is it possible that Steele doesn't see it that way, but in a more damning context? Could that be even remotely credible?"

Nope, not even remotely. The guy is a total penis.

From NYTimes.com:



> "There’s a big double standard here,” Mr. Steele said. “When Democrats get caught saying racist things, you know an apology is enough.” He recalled that Trent Lott had stepped down as Republic majority leader in 2002 after making a racially tinged remark. Had a similar statement been made by Mitch McConnell, the Senate minority leader, Democrats would be calling for his head, he said. Mr. Steele made many of the same statements on “Fox News Sunday.”



All you need to see is "Faux News Sunday." But to argue: what Trent Lott was horribly racist:

"When Strom Thurmond ran for president, we voted for him. We’re proud of it. And if the rest of the country had followed our lead, we wouldn't have had all these problems over the years, either."

There's a huge difference.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2010)

How are Americans ever suppose to get their Government back when Governmants sole purpose is to keep us divided..?
Race is the perfect way to do it too, lets show Arab and Black Africans wanting to kill the white boy and keep everyone scared. Not once a day but over and over and over. 
Then only show the young desparate black men who are 40% unemployed robbing stores and beating elderly White women.
Where's the white bank robbers that hit local banks everyday...? Oh that's right, that won't divide us enough, so lets stick to the viscous all white hating negro appraoch.
These are Saddams and Adolphs playbooks, only without the torture videos. 
They want you so unsure, divided and scared that you will stay inside your Soviet Cubicle and even shop from there too while they steal our money.

I only offer my perspective because I have seen the " left " versus the " right " for decades and guess what the results always are...?
We still invade countries, politicians who only make a low 6 figure salary leave DC multi millionaires....I could cite many more examples but I made my point.

I believe many here will finally have proof they can believe in when we pay for the " Free Health Care " for 4 years and don't see it. This is a giant Ponzi scheme and when the time comes the " right " will be in power and they will blame the " left " and the results are always the same. The Middle class gets screwed, the rich can avoid taxes with a good lawyer, we all know this to be true.

So whenever I see someone repeating what the Parrots in the media are saying I will provide an alernate motive for the DC elitists keeping the status quo.
Afterall, just do a basic review of your history and you will see the results. Nothing ever changes and nothing ever will as long as the controlled media keeps us scared, divided and brainwashed.

Just look at this recent new " taxation " that's called Climate change in the winter, and Global warming in the summer. What a great divisie tool that has become.
And guess what....while we argue AL Gore has 60,000 USD a month power bills, and flies by himself in his Jets to collect cash to save us poor commoners from destroying ourselves. What a great racket to get into.
I was even thinking of writing a song for both sides of that debacle, hell everyone else is making millions off of it. Funny thing is big Al still hasn't built a single windmill nor has even considered Jet pooling...BTW his inheritance comes from the Oil Company that has many South American holdings and property rights.

So, believe what you want. But while the sheep are being herded into certain focal points, the Wolves are feasting in DC..

And No Nick. I am not calling you a Parrot. Just the folks you seem to follow that regurgitate the same hateful divisive tactics.
I want both sides arrested, and a new Constitution. The first one was ingenius. But it was designed for 200,000 people at that time with the hopes of uniting 13 little States. The Ball game is much bigger now and needs to be re worked to the PEOPLES advantage, not some elitist in DC who knows whats best for me.

Ciao My Brotha's.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a little proof of how race and divise strategic tactics are used by the controlled media.
This was a statement made in 2006. Great idea to save up all of these little snippetts and use them later. If this was a right wing conspiracy as Hillary so eloquently noted, why not save it for the elections later this year...?
Well because right now we have Africans trying to blow up planes, so lets keep the black guys in the public a little longer.
But's its all good my Brotha's, you guys watch the left hand and keep me informed.
I will watch the right hand and continue following the investigative journalsists that sadly are from foreign countries, since we no longer have them....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2010)

You seem to make no distinction between left and right, chimuelo, and that's where I have the real disagreement with what you're saying. In fact there's a huge difference.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 10, 2010)

The inference of course is that he'll be more acceptable to white voters. But it's hard to call it racist when Obama is half white so of course he's light skinned and why would he speak ghetto?

But imo, people are way too sensitive. If we busted every negro or' cracker ass ghetto m'fer that misspoke about race the only people left in government would be the burrito eating brown skins and injuns.

I can say that because I really am all of the above. I think everybody should just see "Blazin' Saddles" and relax.

:mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 10, 2010)

Mel Brookes' Producer is still my fav.... :mrgreen: 

There is an idealogical difference in what the citizens consider to be left or right I agree that exists, but do you honestly think some politician that claims to believe that really does..? They're playing to your weakness...which is the desire to see certain idealogies become a reality. 
Notice how there aren't enough Republicans to mop the shitters in Congress, yet every bill is so close and by a single vote, when the entire House, Senate and Exuctive Branch are Democrats.....That fact alone should raise a red flag.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 10, 2010)

The Republicans are united as one voice because they're opposed to whatever the Democrats do. It's always much easier to destroy things than to create them.

Meanwhile the Democrats have to get 60 votes, and that's not easy when you have one (Ben Nelson) creep with no uterus who's determined to do whatever he can to get rid of abortion rights and another (Lieberman) who's a goat vagina.



> I think everybody should just see "Blazin' Saddles" and relax.



We saw it fairly recently and it didn't stand up *at all.* That racial humor wasn't the least bit funny today - and I don't say that about most Mel Brooks films, in fact The Producers is still hilarious.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 11, 2010)

chimuelo @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> They support both sides when it suits their purpose and these are your " FAT CAT BANKERS " that Obama claims he despises.



Over here prime minister Brown made a point to implicate banking as one of the main causes of the current domestic crisis. When this all started to really take off here about a year or so ago the key words were global and banking. Every other word from Brown for months was ''global' and 'banking" where in reality its mainly his fault with banking certainly playing a part but nothing like the implication. There's another guy here, a liberal called Cable whos gotten a lot of air time. For stating what everyone in the biz knew was going to happen 6 years before he said it.
Thats the trouble. The public dont understand these things and before you know it theyll believe anything. 
Some figures here today reveal that over 1 million households are using credit cards to pay rent and mortgages. As if anyone didnt know that. Ive lived here for nearly 25 years and never seen anything like these guys from the labour side. >8o 




chimuelo @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> If I could get a picture of JayZee banging Chelsea Clinton I could retire a very wealthy man.



Yes I have that picture and yes I retired a wealthy man.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 11, 2010)

> Theres no difference. Theyre all wearing cardboard belts.



I don't know what cardboard belts means, but I'm afraid you're mistaken about the US. We've had a history of debating the role of government that goes back to late 1700s - Hamilton vs. Jefferson.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 11, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> I don't know what cardboard belts means, but I'm afraid you're mistaken about the US. We've had a history of debating the role of government that goes back to late 1700s - Hamilton vs. Jefferson.



I think we're talking across the subject here. Well aware of USA history although I pay less attention to it at this point.

The thing that I would concentrate my mind on is currency valuations and not worry whos the president or who was because as I say, the choices were limited.

While Im here can anyone tell me from the US if theyre planning onany new taxation on 401Ks? My wife whos British mentioned she heard or read something.

Cardboard belt? The Producers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't heard anything about 401k taxes.

Currency valuations right now are a mess because the Chinese are keeping their currency artificially low, which of course is good for them and bad for everyone else.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 11, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> > I think everybody should just see "Blazin' Saddles" and relax.
> 
> 
> We saw it fairly recently and it didn't stand up *at all.* That racial humor wasn't the least bit funny today.



I would agree, while still taking Jose's point.

Reid wasn't faultless here, and I've reconsidered my too simple stance from before. It's a matter of degree. Sensitivity, hyper and otherwise, on the part of the speaker is not such a bad thing -- not wanting to offend. Being PC is not such a bad thing. And in this, Reid failed. And apologized.

It's hyper-sensitivity on the receiver part that needs to evolve.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 11, 2010)

I take Jose's point too, but racism has absolutely nothing to do with this issue. Smear politics at the lowest level is what this is about.

This stuff is crap. The racism we should be talking about is that one out of every nine black men between the ages of 20 and 34 is in prison.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/28/us/28 ... ref=slogin


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

1 in 100 U.S. Adults Behind Bars, New Study Says


By ADAM LIPTAK
Published: February 28, 2008

For the first time in the nation’s history, more than one in 100 American adults is behind bars, according to a new report.

Text of the Report (pewcenteronthestates.org)

Nationwide, the prison population grew by 25,000 last year, bringing it to almost 1.6 million. Another 723,000 people are in local jails. The number of American adults is about 230 million, meaning that one in every 99.1 adults is behind bars.

Incarceration rates are even higher for some groups. One in 36 Hispanic adults is behind bars, based on Justice Department figures for 2006. One in 15 black adults is, too, as is one in nine black men between the ages of 20 and 34.

The report, from the Pew Center on the States, also found that only one in 355 white women between the ages of 35 and 39 are behind bars but that one in 100 black women are.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 11, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> I take Jose's point too, but racism has absolutely nothing to do with this issue. Smear politics at the lowest level is what this is about.
> 
> This stuff is crap. The racism we should be talking about is that one out of every nine black men between the ages of 20 and 34 is in prison.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/28/us/28 ... ref=slogin



Actually quite an improvement from the 1 in 4 black men between those ages in bars back in the 1980's and early '90's.

But, still no laughing matter. I can only speaking from personal experience but having been in both black and white communities I've never noticed that there is a big difference in the amount of people doing illegal activities. The only difference really that if a middle classed white women decides she's going to pedal drugs it's usually done on a one on one basis behind close doors and is harder to detect. If a black kid decides to do the same he peddles on the street, where it's easy to see and easy to get caught. But, back in the day I use to hear a lot of people saying that black people were predisposed to criminal behavior. Which I believe is completely and utterly false. I've seen more tons of fucked up stuff coming from every race. But this idea still lingers that minorities black and hispanic are some how more inherently criminal. Imo that's the real racism that needs to be address. Not this PC thing of who said what and what he really meant.

I remember I met this one girl in my teens that was a native of Alaska. I said so you're an Eskimo? She got all incensed by this. I'm thinking what did I say? Then she proceeded to explain to me that the real word is "inuit" and that Eskimo is the name that the white man gave them and is derogatory ect.... I'm thinking, how the hell I'm a suppose to know that I've never met an Eskimo before. She was my first one and it's not like I have anything against "them people".  Luckily the rest of the night went a lot better :wink:


----------



## madbulk (Jan 11, 2010)

oh man, where's Nick? he's gonna be very pleased...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100111/ap_on_en_tv/us_palin_fox_news (http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100111/ap_ ... n_fox_news)


----------



## José Herring (Jan 11, 2010)

madbulk @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> oh man, where's Nick? he's gonna be very pleased...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100111/ap_on_en_tv/us_palin_fox_news (http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100111/ap_ ... n_fox_news)



Oh Man Tina Fey will have plenty of material.

Jose


----------



## Ed (Jan 11, 2010)

madbulk @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> oh man, where's Nick? he's gonna be very pleased...
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100111/ap_on_en_tv/us_palin_fox_news (http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100111/ap_ ... n_fox_news)



quote:
*
"It's wonderful to be part of a place that so values fair and balanced news."
*
HAHAHAHA

The Daily Show will have so much fun.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 11, 2010)

sometimes I wonder if they themselves are in on the joke, and might they make sure they get that line in so often just so they can infuriate everybody.

This is good for everybody, excepting Nick. The Daily Show will have a ball, they're hiring right now I'll betcha. Tina Fey can name her price. But Fox is gonna have a ball too.

This is win win win.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a win for Sarah Palin and Faux News, but it's not a win for the country if that cow is in the news.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess she got bashed around and ending up being elevated.
When you fear someone the best thing to do is not bring attention to them.
She is going to rile up the Trailer Parks and middle class both now.
You know I hate Fox news and all of those staged op-eds as they bash the President eveyday, which IMHO degrades the office and serves no purpose other than to keep Americans divided.
But I have to admit I want to hear what she has to say, as nobody can piss off the elite more than her.

Now it seems she has Rupert Murdoch and the other American Billionaires who live like Gods in China.
The Chinese government is quite angry with the democrats over spending and deficit, they even refused to buy more bonds when Geitner went begging last year. He gets shut down everywhere that silly Elliot Ness looking tax cheat.
Wow Palin backed by China and Rupert Murdoch........I smell a knock down drag out fight.
What a platform too. For some reason Fox news has the ears of Americans as their ratings are way beyond other controlled media outlets.
Palin has a free platform now.....
She's going to drag everyone who bashed her in front of a Superbowl sized audience everynight..............
This is going to be fun 'eh Nick...??.................. :mrgreen: 

Talk about dividing the USA.....this is the epitamy of division.
She is going to get so much attention the ratings of Saturday Night LIve will soar like before.
So this is American politics...........I told you we are in deep shit.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 12, 2010)

The problem I have with your opinions chimuelo is not how right or wrong you are. Yes many of what you say regarding corporate powers controlling such and such is obviously true. And yes I believe that even some of the most outlandish conspiracy theories have some truth to them.

But all you are doing is throwing shit around and not becoming part of the solution. I completely can relate to your cynicism as well (gets to me all the time). But at the end of the day wouldn't you rather spend your your time thinking of how to better the situation?

I mean the dems really have got some great things done his first year.

1.) Credit card Reform. (taking affect this week)
2.) Pending reform from the Senate/House Financial committees involving wallstreet regulation (we will see how this actually works out.)
3.) Closing guantanamo (yes it is taking longer than hoped but is to be expected)
4.) lifted the ridiculous ban on people with HIV entering America.
5.) Health care reform-Yes we have already discussed how this bill IS NOT perfect but the fact that it requires americans to have health care (since we are already paying for people who don't) and cap the profits in which the insurance companies can make by forcing at least 85 cents for every dollar to be spent on actual health care is important. Also not insuring people for pre-existing conditions is key.
6.) Not enforcing the war on drugs nearly as much as the Bush administration. For instance you don't see the feds shutting down medical marijuana farms in Cali as much.
7.)Helping Americas image across the Globe as being a slightly more rational nation when it comes to international policy. (having an intelligent/eloquent president certainly helped there such as the speech in Cairo).
8.) The stimulus package-yes this is a touchy one but overall I believe the facts support that a lot of it did help us recover faster.

Considering the lack efficiency that is our checks and balance system (necessarily so). I'd say this is quite a good start. And is about solutions and not just bitching and moaning that is the Republican party. 

But man your prolly sure are right about the Palin show :? . 

Cheers.


----------



## midphase (Jan 12, 2010)

"Here's a prime example of controlled media by Rupert Murdoch, to get Sarah Palin elected. Not because she is a great administrator, or even a good speaker. But because she will do as she is told and say what she is suppoe to say. "


Actually...if anything, she's proven to be unpredictable and hard to subdue. Maybe she's changed now that she didn't win the elections, but I'd be surprised if anyone from McCain's campaign staff would get near her with a 10 foot pole. You want someone who's easily controlled? How about Michael Steel? That guy seems such a puppet he'd probably vote for slavery if they told him to.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank God someone who sees the humor in things. A black man voting for slavery................that's grand.............. o-[][]-o :lol: 

He was given that position because the RNC had to have a Black leader to appear " racially correct "...? Sure he'a s puppet.
But Harry Reid is history already, this serves no purpose other than a distraction.
Hell this is an old statement, where were the " right " guys then.
Something else is happening trust me, this is fodder as a distraction.
It also serves to take the heat off of that thief Geitner who was too big to fail.
Having a tax cheat run the Treasury Department was not Obamas idea either. That was Wall Streets idea, and yes regardless of the " get the big guys " poor acting we see from DC they pretty much tell Congress when to jump , sit up and speak.
I am quite sure Murdoch saw the potential in Palin just for ratings sake, and influenced a publisher for a great book deal as leverage. Now that her legal bills are paid and she has lots of cash she is elite and will not want to walk away from that podium anytime soon.
It's like the old Chicano golfer Lee Trevino. What a great drive that guy had. When he whooped Arnold Palmer and the other Gavachos the press tried to piss him off with the usual insulting questions like..............." What's It Like Being A Rich Mexican.."...............Being the Pro that he was said with a smile,....I'm not Mexican anymore , I am Spanish....... Well old Sarah ain't no Alaskan anymore, and she's on her way to the White House. Maybe a dual ticket with some prominent businessman that can pose as a " Smart, experienced with money " kind of guy.
That is the slogan starting this year watch..................we will cut spending...........we will win in Afghanistan.....( well after the next harvest maybe ).


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you beleive that Palin will make it to the White House?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2010)

Come on, Christian, that's almost as absurd as George W. Bush making it to the White House. 

Nobody that stupid could become president of the United States.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 12, 2010)

Well anything can happen once if the chips fall a certain way. But twice? No.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 12, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Tue Jan 12 said:


> Do you beleive that Palin will make it to the White House?



As it looks right now. No she can't make it. She's now kind of the symbolic leader of an ultra nut cake right wing party that's coming up in America called the Tea Party Nationals (or Patriots or whatever). The party is out to destroy just about everything. The only benefit is that they are turning on more moderate republicans. There's a push now within the right wing to try and find out who's more conservative than thou. It's a really, really weird movement and as they gain more press from outlets like Fox News they seem to be alienating just about everybody. As the Republicans went more and more right wing the Tea Party is akin to an Anarchist party and they are creating a lot of havoc among the Republican Party. They even created a conservative purity test.

Palin has a very poor election record. Candidates that she backs lose elections and drop in polls almost as soon as she backs them. This is all good imo. More moderate Republicans are running away from her endorsements. The two republican governors that just won elections here wanted nothing to do with her.

Palin is an odd political beast. More of a symbol than anything. Her quitting her job as governor of Alaska only proves that she's really selfish and self serving.

The Fox News job will bring her support from ultra right wing nut bags that get into the daily presidential bashings. But, it's hard to imagine that she would be electable unless the democrats completely implode which is not out of the realm of possibility. If you look at American history democrats have been in the majority for most of it. The only times when they lose is when they turn on each other. They know this and are fighting it hard. But, everyday there are signs of the party imploding. The ultra Liberal tax and spend progressives that want to hand out money to the masses are turning on the more sensible fiscally responsible democrats who are turning on the more conservative democrats who are scared of losing elections if they support anything at the center or to the left of it. Obama is going to have to throw a bone to each of these factions. 

Palin's only real shot at becoming president is if the Dems implode, the republicans put up some ultra unpopular candidate like Romney or Huckabee. This could make it possible for Palin to squeak in with less than 40% of the vote.

I always knew that a third party would emerge as a result of this election. I thought that it would be a more moderate indie party headed by guys like McCain, Leiberman and Feingold. But it turns out that it's an ultra freekaziod party backed with big money by Gingrich and Dick Army. I'm sure their aim was to start another Republican revolution by stoking the fires of the "grassroots". But it's turned out to be the most destructive party ever. I'm sure we'll start seeing acts of terrorism from some of the members. The Tea Party is ripe with a stench that for sure will attract more Tim McVeigh types.

As far as Palin is concerned she has proven to me that she's in it for the money. The book deals, press, now a job at Fox news. Being president doesn't pay that much compared to the rest. So I doubt if she will even run again.

José


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2010)

"unless the democrats completely implode"


Or unless we have high unemployment, and we will. I predict that many incumbents on both sides will lose because of that.

Whether things will be so bad that we get that cow...well, one can only hope.

Chimuelo, how can you possibly compare Bush 2 to any of the other three? They all have at least 3x as many IQ points.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 12, 2010)

chimuelo @ Tue Jan 12 said:


> M 8) idphase knows whats up....
> 
> Evan Gamble. You are correct. Someone who bitches as much as I do should be involved.
> And I am, I vote on every local and federal election, and I also served our armed forces , and my son too. It's kind of a family tradition.
> ...



Respect right back at you man, and again really don't disagree with you per-say. I just hate when people will see the problems in government and because of these problems want to disregard the entire system. Which you don't since you are involved in it, but sometimes your rants _maybe_ don't reflect these actions? Could give people the wrong impression. :wink: 

Cheers mate!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2010)

Cheers Back Evan
.
I didn't mean to compare them that way Nick. :lol: 
G.Bush knew when he got elected he wanted revenge for Saddam trying to whack his pop. 911 sure gave him a good reason. So he actually went to the White House and achieved his goals, all on the backs of a few thousand of our boys. And he also got his Oil. So I think he suckered all of us.
Because of his quests my neighbor lost her husband so I have nothing good to say about that liar, but at the end of the day, acting kind of dumb and silly seemed to work to his advantage.
And the supposed " left " and " right " seemed to accept enough campaign contributions to come together and send the troops once again.
You know if they had sons and daughters in the armed services it wouldn't matter, they would get gravy jobs just like Bush Jr. got so he could stay home and pretend to be a pilot.
My son is a retired Aviator and the Aircraft Carrier speech really chapped my ass.
To pretend you are an Aviator oreven wear the Uniform makes guys like me boil.
That's like A; Gore wearing a NASCAR sponsored jacket............ :mrgreen: 

Cheers My Brotha's.

And lets pray she doesn't run, but I read politics and researched in libraries long before the internet, and I can smell a set up a mile away.... /\~O


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2010)

"acting kind of dumb and silly seemed to work to his advantage"

I don't think it was an act. He really is that stupid.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 13, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jan 11 said:


> I haven't heard anything about 401k taxes.
> 
> Currency valuations right now are a mess because the Chinese are keeping their currency artificially low, which of course is good for them and bad for everyone else.



Alright thanks.

Thats part of the overall picture. They have been warned countless times on the yuan valuation.


----------

